# Ward Basin Boat Launch



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I looking to head up to Blackwater Bay soon and wanted to launch at Ward Basin. Does anyone know the street and directions to the boat launch there? Also, is the boat launch private or public? Thanks...

NJD


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

there is one on Mae Lane and one on CoueyRoad. Last time i went, there was a 3 dollar launch fee at Couey rd.......its was on the honor system.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

What part of Blackwater are you wanting to get to. Their is the ramp at Gillespie Rd(Across from the local yokel. Or their is a ramp on south Ward Basin at Couey's Fish camp. Pm if you would like more explicit directions. They are both very easy to find on Google Earth as well.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Mae landing at Ward Basin is *NOT *a good ramp and there is virtually*NO* parking, I would advise youto look elsewhere.


----------

